# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Bukuria Ezoterike e Islamit Shkelqen me NJE KENGE, Nje Familje

## ocean

_Kerkoje strehim tek Zoti
Nga erresira e djallit
Ne emer te Zotit 
Te Gjithe-Dhimbshmit, Meshireplotit_

*Eudhu bi-Lahi
mino shejtane rraxhim
Bismi-Lah-er 
Rrahmane er Rrahim*




NJE KENGE

Te gjitha fete,
I gjithe ky kendim,
Eshte nje kenge.

	  Dallimet jane vetem
	  Iluzion dhe zbrazetire

Drita e diellit duket pak me ndryshe
Ne kete mure sesa ne kete tjetrin,
Dhe shume me ndryshe ne kete tjetrin,
Por prap eshte nje drite.

Ne kemi huazuar keto rroba,
Kete kohe dhe vend personalitetesh,
Nga nje drite, dhe kur ne falenderojme,
I fusim brenda ato.

Rumi


Interviste me Sheikh Muhamed Rrahim Bawa Muheijedin (Ral.), nje Mysliman Sufi nga Sri Lanka (Allahu qofte I kenaqur mire prej tije)

*Perkthyer 
Nga Buletini Hyjnore I Universitetit te Harvardit*

Titulli I ketij buletini quhet: _“Bawa Muhaiyaddeen: Inner & Universal 
Meaning of Islam.  Harvard University / The Divinity School / Dec. 1982-Jan. 1983
Volume XIII Number 2”_ 

Shkruajtur nga: David Freudberg qe eshte Producent Ekzekutiv ne programin e radios nacionale “Kindred Spirits” dhe qe publikon vazhdimisht ne Washington Post.


*Parathenie*

Muhamed Rrahim Bawa Muheijedin (Ral.), nje mistike Mysliman/Sufi nga Sri Lanka, ishte nje njeri me zgjuarsi, dhe dhembshuri te jashtezakonshme per njerezimin. Per me shume se shtatedhjete vite ai ndau njohurine dhe eksperiencen e tije me njerez nga te gjitha fete dhe racat.

Ai hyri ne historin moderne ne vitet e dyzeta, kur ishte zbuluar nga udhetare spirituale ne nje vend te shenjte ne xhunglen e Sri Lankes, te quajtur Kataragama.

Besohet se ai kishte kaluar shume vite I vetmuar ne kete vend. Udhetaret e luten qe te vinte per ti udhezuar, dhe ai iu pergjegj kerkeses se tyre duke I ndihmuar per dyzet vite, gjer ne vitin 1971, kur ai pranoi nje ftese qe te vinte ne Amerike ne qytetin Filadelfia, prej nga ai udhezoi me dashuri deri sa nderroi jete ne Dhjetor te vitit 1986. 

Mesimet e Muhamed Rrahim Bawa Muheijedin (Allahu qofte I kenaqur mire prej tije) shprehin shpjegimin mistike te rruges Sufi, te Islamit ezoterik; se qenia njerezore eshte krijuar ne menyre unike me aftesine e Zgjuarsise, *qe ia mundeson njerit te gjurmoje prapa vetedijen deri tek origjina –Allahu, tek Qenia Hyjnore qe eshte Nje, Krijues I cdo gjeje* – dhe ta nenshtroje veten brenda ne ate Burim, duke e lene_ Zotin Nje, te Verteten_, si te vetmin realitet ne jeten e njerit. 

Ai foli panderprere per kete te Vertete nepermjet gje-e-gjezave, ligjerimeve, kengeve dhe tregimeve, ku te gjitha kishin ne shenjester rrugen per tu kthyer tek Zoti. 

Njerezit nga te gjitha fete dhe racat vershonin vendbanimin e tije ta degjonin ate dhe vetem te jene afer tije; ai mesoi cdonjerin, pa marr parasysh origjinen, me dashuri, dhembshuri dhe pranim. Nje qenie e jashtezakonshme, ai mesoi nga eksperienca, pasi qe vet kishte kaluar Udhetimin dhe ishte kthyer, me Vetedije Hyjnore – ishte kthyer prapa te _percjell mesazhin tek te gjithe qe lengojne me mallengjim per perjetimin e Zotit_, te gjithe qe lengojne per te gjetur _Zgjuarsine e brendshme, rrugen tek nenshtrimi tek Ai qe eshte NJE._ 

Ne keto kohera shqetesuese, mesimet e tije jane duke u njohur dhe pranuar cdo dite e me shume si nje prezentim I* synimit origjinale te Islamit* qe eshte *pastertia* – marredhenia ne mes te njeriut dhe Zotit ashtu siq eshte shpjeguar nga profetet e Zotit, qe nga _Ademi_ gjer tek _Nuha_,_ Ibrahimi, Musa, Jezusi_ dhe _Muhamedi_, paqja dhe meshira e Zotit qofte me ta – te gjithe te derguar per ti treguar njerezimit se eshte *Nje dhe vetem Nje Zot*, dhe se *ky qe eshte Nje eshte burimi I tyre*, qe mund te arrihet, dhe _pret per kthimin e cdo shpirti individual_.

Fjalet e tije nuk lane pa prekur thelle ne zemer pothuaj gati te gjithe qe paten rastin per ta degjuar. Shume prej tyre braktisen menyren e jeteses se meparshme qe e kishin trasheguar me gjenerata te tera dhe perqafuan Islamin ashtu si i mesonte I shenjti Bawa. 

Percjellesit e tije formuan nje shoqate ne Filadelfi te Amerikes te quajtur _“The Bawa Muhaiyaddeen Fellowship_”.  Gjithashtu e ndertuan edhe nje Xhami ne Filadelfi, ku Namazi falet pese here ne dite rregullisht edhe ne kohen e tanishme.

_(Kam pasur rastin ti takoj disa nga ata, madje edhe intelektuale-njerez te ngritur, dhe te moshuar, nga te gjitha racat dhe kombet, ku shpreheshin ne menyren me modeste dhe te sinqerte kur thonin se_ _“para Bawes  ne e ndienim veten si femije te vegjel_”.)

Ai te qonte mallin e nje njeriu jashtezakonisht te vjeter, te perjetshem, edhe pse ne pamje te jashtme I imet, dukej I ri dhe lekura e tije e bute si e nje femiu. 

Bawa gjithmone I ikte pyetjeve qe I benin njerezit per historine e tije personale, shpesh duke u pergjegjur se tregimi me I rendesishem eshte tregimi I Zotit. Saqe kur mberriu ne Amerike ne aeroporte autoritetet e kishin pyetur per emrin e prinderve, dhe ai u kishte thene Ademi dhe Hava. Ai kurr nuk u martua dhe nuk kishte femije.

Kur erdhi ne Amerike/Filadelfi filloi te ekzistoje ne menyren me te thjeshte ne nje shtepi me zhurme. _Ai nuk zoteronte asgje, dhe nuk ishte I zoteruar nga askush_, dhe I dha jete fjaleve te *Rumit*: (qe tani u be njeri nder poetet me te famshem ne Amerike). 

_Sufi e hape doren tek universi dhe dhuron falas ne cdo moment. Jo sikur lypesit ne rruge qe luten per para ne menyre qe te mbijetojne, Sufi te lutet qe te ta jape jeten. Ai nuk morri asnjehere para, nuk pranonte asnje dhurate, dhe trajtoi cdo kerkues njesoje si te ishin familja e tije._

Ai gjithmone  pyeste nje pyetje te thjeshte spirituale: _Cka deshiron ti_? C’fardo qe te ishte pergjigja, Bawa e kthente gjithmone te transformuar. 

Jonathan Granoff tregon se si kishte deshmuar punen e ketije mesuesi Sufi ne nje mbasdite me dy kerkues. 

Kerkuesi I_ pare_ shprehu deshiren e flakte ta njohe Zotin. Ndersa Bawa ia ktheu pergjigjen duke I dhene nje recepe Aurvedik per ti sheruar hemorroided. I _dyti_, qe kerkonte nje keshille praktikore per nje problem te vogel qe kishte ne familje, ishte keshilluar me zgjuarsine e perfeksionit me te larte.  Jonathan me vone intervistoi te dy, dhe kuptoi se Bawa ia kishte qelluar problemit te tyre ne menyre spektakulare, dhe qe te dy ishin ndihmuar. 

Bawa shpesh ne menyre spontane fillonte ta falenderonte Zotin duke kenduar ajete te Kuranit, duke hyre ne menyre intime ne kontakt me Zotin qe ishte njeheresh transcendent , personal, dhe pjesa me e thelle e jona. 

Me shume se nje here pas mbarimit te ndonje kenge, Bawa komenton duke thene: _“sa numer I madhe qe kane ardhur”_ Jo ne, thoshte ai, per *qeniet e drites* qe kishin ardhur te degjonin: engjujt dhe te tjeret, te padukshem per syte e tone, por jo per syte e tije, te gjithe terhiqeshin tek fusha e vertete e nje njeriu plotesisht te ndricuar.

Gradualisht agoi kuptimi tek ne se ne kete njeri Vediku me I pastert I tradites se jo dualitetit ishte *perqafimi I tije I Islamit te Delire*. 

Ne procesin me te madhe te sistemit te zbuleses spirituale, te Vjetrit martojne te Rinjte, jo simbolikishte, per ne menyre transformative. *Nje Cikel I Madh kishte MBARUAR.   * 



(Sipas te gjitha gjasave (edhe pse Bawa kurr nuk ka deklaruar) Bawa ka qene nga te dashurit e Allahut, njeri I Shenjte/Evlia (emra te tjere: Kutb, Kutub). Sufinjte e definojne njeriun e Shenjte si nje perputhshmeri e boshtit magnetik te kozmosit dhe boshtit spirituale te vetedijes njerezore.

_Kur shfaqet nevoja per nje perterites te Udhes, atehere fusha-zgjuarsie e Shenjetorit mund te paraqitet si person. Duke punuar thelle ne lumin e ngjarjeve te njerezimit_ Shenjetori ndonjehere eshte I fshehur, ndonjehere jo, por gjithmone eshte I njohur tek komuniteti I te Shenjteve.)

10-62. Ta keni të ditur se të dashurit e All-llahut (evliatë) nuk kanë frikë (në botën tjetër) e as kurrfarë brengosje? 

10-63. (Ata janë ata) Të cilët besuan dhe ishin të ruajtur. 


Ilustruar nga Michael Green
_Perputhshmeria e boshtit magnetik te kozmosit dhe boshtit spirituale te vetedijes njerezore_

----------


## ocean

Intervista

*Kuptimi I Brendshem dhe Universal I Islamit*

Perderisa I afrohem dhomes se tije verej nga larg nje plak mjafte te lige nga shendeti qe gjendet I shtrire ne krevatin e tije. Lart mbi koken e tije, nje flladitese rrotullohet dhe flladite kete dhome modeste ku, per shkak te shendetit delikat, ai ka kaluar gati dy vite. Eshte mbremje ne Sri Lanke, ky ishull I Indise qe me pare eshte quajtur Ceylon. Nxehtesia tropikale e dites I ka hapur rrugen flladit lehtesues te nates qe perhapet neper kryeqytetin e Kolumbise.

Plaku I vjeter papandehur e ndien veten qe duhet te ngrihet. Perderisa mundohet te ngrihet, dy prej Amerikaneve te ri te ulur prane shtratit te tije me kujdes I ndihmojne te Shenjtit Bawa Muheijadin. Duke e vendosur veten me kembet kryq, ai e pyet dikend ta leshoj Radio Tambi  stacionin e radios te quajtur vella I vogel.

Me nxitim u futa brenda, ishte momenti edhe per nje interviste. Prej qe kisha ardhur ne Kolumbi dy jave me pare, I kam inqizuar disa sesione me Bawen per ti transmetuar ne serien e radios Amerikane, Shpirtat e Aferm (Kindred Spirits) 

_I ulur ne dysheme prane tije, njeri terhiqet ne thellesine e syve te tije te perjetshem_, ku koha pushon se ekzistuari. _Bawa ndricon_. _Dashuria ime ju, tambit e mi_. ai fillon duke buzeqeshur. Gjuha Tamile e Bawes perkthehet njeheresh ne Anglisht nga gruaja e nje mjeku lokal. Me keni pyetur per fene e Islamit. Zeri I tije eshte I bute. 

Te veprosh kualitetet e se vertetes, dhe te perqafosh me dashuri te vertete, eshte Islam. Zemrat e lodhura, ato te lenduara, ti perqafosh ato me dashuri, dhe tu japesh qumeshtin e dashurise, ti perqafosh ato fytyre per fytyre, zemer ne zemer, ne bashkim, ajo eshte Islam. Ti ngushellosh zemrat qe jane te lenduara. Te gjithe nuk do te pranojne kete. Disa njerez qe kane gjetur qartesim mund te pranojne kete te jete Islam. Ne qofte se e kupton kete eshte mire.

Plaku I urte qindvjeqar duket shume I lodhur. Ai me durim po I pergjigjet pyetjeve te mija te shumta. Pyetjet jane perpiluar me se shumti nga perspektiva e nje audience Amerikane  ku per te cilet termi *Islam* *shpesh kuptohet me imazhet e televizionit te te kidnapuarve, bandave te frigshme, dhe zakoneve mesjetare.* 

Nje pjese e interesimit tim ne Bawen ishte nxitur nga nje artikull I publikuar ne Time magazine atehere kur kishte arritur kulminacioni i krizes se kidnapuarve ne ambasaden Amerikane ne Iran. Bawa paraqitet me nje mospajtim te rrepte ndaj Ajatollah Homeinit.

Bawa qendtronte pas asaj se veprimet e prezentuara nga Homeini si Islamike kurr nuk kane qene me larg te vertetes dhe ne kundershtim me mesimet e Profetit Muhamed a.s. dhe Kuranit, shkrimi I shenjte I Islamit. 

*Shkruajti Bawa Ajatollahit*: _Para peseqind viteve, nje numer I Sufinjeve Persian, mistikeve dhe njerezve te lartesuar jetonin ne Iran. Librat e zgjuarsise qe ata shkruajten ende ekzistojne. Se paku lexoje ato. Per shkak te ketyre njerezve, vendi lulezoi me zgjuarsine e Zotit. Por sot, Irani ka ndryshuar ne nje komb te luftes, ku grate, femijet dhe burrat po nxiten qe ti kapin armet, te bertasin se ata do te vrasin dhe derdhin gjak, dhe po therrasin per hakmarrje. Mos I meso percjellesit e tu dhune dhe lufte; mesoi te besojne ne Zot._

Bawa Muheijedin eshte nje njeri I paqes. Kjo shihet ne fytyren e tije pa rrudha, dhe reflektohet ne nje harmoni integruese tek studentet e tije, qe ishin ulur me mua ne dysheme gjate intervistes ne Sri Lanke veren e kaluar. 

Me kujtohet kur vura re reflekimin e ngjyrave nga me te ndryshmet te pjesemarresve ate nate: Grate Hinduse me pik ne balle, murgjit Budiste ne rroba ngjyre portokalli, Myslimanet qe mbanin kapele te lutjes, dhe nxenesit te Krishtere dhe Jehudite qe kishin ardhur nga Bawa Muhaiyaddeen Fellowship e Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes e bazuar ne Filadelfi.*  Rezultati ishte nje atmosfere e nje ngrohtesie te madhe dhe pasurise se lindur nga ky unitet*. Bawa e kishte bekuar kete mbledhje te perbashket me fjalet. _Familja e qeshur e Zotit_. *Deshmon per thirrjen Universale qe Islami meson.* 

Vazhdon...

----------


## ocean

...vazhdim

Nga kendveshtrimi I Bawes, Islami, si me e fundit nga fete e medha, e kulminoi linjen profetike qe kishte filluar nga _Ademi a.s_. Kurani perqafon ne menyre te barabarte mesimet e Muses, Jezusit, dhe Muhamedit (a.s.). Ne pergjithesi, Sufinjet (mistiket Islamik) numerojne _Njezet e pese_ profete kryesore, ku secili prej tyre bart copa te njepasnjeshme informimi si nje gje-e-gjeze per _misterien e konshiences se njeriut_. *Eshte nga kjo madhesi e vazhdueshme qe Bawa e nxjerr dashurine e tije te pergjithshme.* 

Dimensioni mistike qe ai meson perveq _perkrahjes_ se unitetin ne mes te percjellesve te_ te gjitha feve_ ne bote, gjithashtu ve ne shenjester nje domethenie te brendshme. Forma e jashtme e Jezusit a.s. shihet si nje shembull i Jezusit a.s. te brendshem qe rron si _shpirti_ I secilit njeri, Musai a.s. I jashtem qe rron si _zgjuarsia_ e cdo personi; Muhamedi a.s. I jashtem qe rron si _drita_ e secilit.  Kjo me perpikshmeri deshmon budallallekun e fanatizmit ne fe. Se ne qofte se njerezit do ti perqeshnin cilen do nga keto tradita profetike, do te dukej sikur qe e kan keqkuptuar veten e tyre. 

Islami, sipas Bawes, _nuk eshte vetem per Muslimanet_. Eshte ne fakt themeli esenciale I te gjithe njerezimit. _Cdo gje eshte Islam._ *Ne qofte se mesohet per Zotin, atje eshte Islam*. *Ta nxjerresh, gradualisht, njeriun nga injoranca dhe erresira, eshte Islam.*

Nevoja qe te shikosh brenda eshte nje fill konstant tregojne shpjegimet e Bawes. Ne rrugen e definuar nga Bawa, kerkuesit spiritual jane duke bere nje _hulumtim te brendshem_. Mikroskopi I tyre eshte aftesia e zgjuarsise  qe e dallon driten nga erresira ne jeten tone  dhe sa me imet thjerreza, aq me shume njeri mund te vleresoje. _Lloji qe ketu eshte duke u ekzaminuar eshte vete-vetja_, dhe sikurse shkenctaret modern qe jane duke hetuar aluzione me rekuizita edhe me delikate te atomit, gjithashtu _nuk ka fund_ te kerkimit te vetvetes per mistikun. Ne qofte se fuqia pa trajte e Allahut mund te gjendet brenda, me siguri se hulumtimi do te jete I mjaftueshem te zgjase aq sa eshte jeta.  

E gjeta veten te nxitur kur ne njeren nga intervistat, Bawa e aplikoi kete parim tek problemi I interpretimit literal te shkrimeve te shenjta. E pyeta per denimin qe Kurani udhezon per ata qe vjedhin  duke ia prere doren hajdutit  apo per vrasje  masakra. Bawa me shpejtesi sqaroi rendesin e kuptimit te brendshem:

_Ne kohen e Muhamedit a.s. asnje dore nuk u pre, asnje koke nuk u pre. Me vone, njerezit e interpretuan literalisht dhe sollen kete lloj drejtesie_. _Ne qofte se ia pren nje dore dikujt, ai do te vjedhe me tjetren! Eshte deshira ne zemren e njerit qe duhet te prehet. Domethenia e vertete e Islamit eshte te falesh. Cfardo gabime qe jane bere, duhet ti falesh menjehere ne momentin e ardheshem._

Bawa u be I animuar. Ne qofte se deshiron ta kuptosh Islamin, duhet ta kuptosh nga nje njeri I zgjuar. Ne qofte se deshiron te kuptosh Imanin(besimi perfekte), Allahun, Kualitetet e Tije, vendosshmerine dhe bindjen e plote, me te vertete duhet ta kuptoni Kuranin nga njeri qe e kupton Allahun. Mund te marresh dicka pak nga ai, njefare qetesie shpirterore. Sepse Islami eshte nje oqean I gjere, dhe cdo fjale e Kuranit ka 70,000 domethenie. Cdo pike I ka 70,000 domethenie. Per kete arsye Kurani quhet oqeani I njohurise hyjnore. Kurani ka nje thesare te perhershem qe permban zgjuarsi te mjaftueshme per shume shume gjenerata. *Ne proporcion me intelegjencen dhe Imanin (besimin) tend, Kurani te jep nje shpjegim.* 

Bawa Muheijedin ishte ne fakt shume bujar me ne nga perendimi. Edhe pse I lodhur jasht mase nga sherbimi I perjetshem I tije ndaj te varferve dhe te uriturve te Sri Lankes, edhe pse i kufizuar nga trupi I semure, shpesh e ndieja veten te lodhur nga faktet dhe dometheniet qe me spjegonte.

Per gjashte jave me rradhe, ne diskutuam shume menyra te kuptimit te Islamit nga kendeveshtrimi Sufi. Nga te gjitha pyetjet, njera qe me se shumti e irritonte Bawen ishte pershtypja qe perendimoret kishin ndaj Islamit si nje levizje ushtarake. 

Ai I pershkruante ngjarjet qe kishin rrethuar Muhamedin a.s. ne shekullin e shtate te Arabise, ku korrupsioni, kurveria, dhe praktika qe ti varroseshin foshnjet e femrave per se gjalli ishte bere e zakonshme. Deklarimi I Profetit per Nje Zot te gjithefuqishem u shpall si nje rrezik fetar dhe financiar tek ata qe adhuronin idolet ne ceremonite e tyre. 

Sipas fjales se Bawes, shoket e Muhamedit a.s. sulmoheshin pa ndonje arsye apo provokim, familjet e tyre qene vrare, dhe pasuria u ishte vjedhur. *Por Profeti I dashur dhe paqesor ua ndaloi qe te luftonin.* Me ne fund, Engjelli Gabriel iu shfaqe Muhamedit a.s. me fjale nga Zoti se *vete-mbrojtja u eshte lejuar*, *por vetem nen kushtet me te rrepta*.

*Ishin ndaluar lendimi I grave dhe femijeve, shkaterrimi I pronave, dhe te mos luftojne kedo qe ne menyre direkte nuk I ka sulmuar. Edhe ne qofte se ndonje luftetare I armikut plagoset dhe bie ne toke, njeri do te ishte I detyruar te ndaloje se luftuari dhe menjehere ti ofroje ndihme.* 

_Nuk eshte shpata qe pushton, tha Bawa, eshte dashuria ajo qe pushton_. *E verteta, zguarsia, dhembshuria, barazia, paqja, meshira, te konsiderosh uritjen e te tjereve si uritjen tende*  jane keto kualitete qe e pushtuan token, jo shpata  _kualitetet e meshires, lumturise, nenshtrimit, dhe falenderimit te Allahut._ 

Tani ne qofte se nje gabim eshte bere ne kete minute, nuk duhet te kujtohet ne sekondin e ardhshem. Duhet te falet ne ate moment. *Hakmarrja nuk vazhdon*. Dhe mandej vazhdo duke bere punen e Allahut. Dhe ne qofte se kemi bere ndonje te keqe, atehere duhet te kerkojme falje per ate qe kemi bere, dhe ne minutin e ardhshem ta falenderosh Allahun. *Ky eshte Islam. Ky eshte Islami I vertete. Ky eshte Islami qe Muhamedi a.s. ka mesuar.*

Me 6 Nentore, Bawa doli ne nje karrike te invalideve nga aeroplani I agjencise British Airways ne Filadelfi. Ai u kthye ne Shtetet e Bashkuara per nje vizite me te gjate duke iu pergjegjur kerkeses se qindra njerezve te _Familjes se tije te Qeshur_ ne Amerike.

----------


## mesia4ever

Pershendetje Ocean.
Ky autori po flitka tamam si Harun Yahya. I kam shkruar shume here ketij autori (Harun Jahjas) dhe i kam bere shume pyetje perse e kontradikton Kuranin, *kurre* nuk kam marrur pergjigje. Veb-faqja e tij eshte e bazuar 99% ne mite dhe bazohet vetem ne ato vargje te 'zbritura' ne Meke.

http://www.harunyahya.com/

Ky eshte shembulli tipik i myslimanit te moderuar

http://api.fmanager.net/api_v1/produ...&objectId=3393

http://api.fmanager.net/api_v1/produ...&objectId=3459

Sa mire, Kurani thote se ky liber ka ardhur per t'i konfirmuar Dhiaten e Re dhe Dhiaten e Vjeter, dijetaret islamike i mashtrojne myslimanet naive dhe i shtyjne te besojne se Bibla eshte korruptuar (pa asnje prove gjithsesi). :buzeqeshje: 

He has sent down the Book to you with truth, confirming what was there before it. And He sent down the Torah and the Gospel. (Qur'an, 3:3-4)

Bombastike a? Islami i ka sjelle 'paqe' Lindjes se Mesme... sidomos Irakut dhe marredhenieve Suni-Shiite. Qe 1300 vjet sunitet dhe shiitet kane qene ne lufte dhe masakra me njeri tjetrin, ky autor nuk i permend keto, se sipas ketij kjo na qenka paqe.

http://www.hyahya.org/albanian/artikuj/harmoni.php

Edhe une pajtohem... sidomos ne Arabine Saudite kane gjetur shume 'tolerance', 'siguri' e 'dashuri'... besoj se edhe sot do ta gjejne te njejten 'dashuri', 'paqe' e siguri. :xx: 

Perandoria Osmane administrohej nën atë që njihej si "sistemi i kombit (miletit)", ku tipari themelor i saj ishte që popujt e besimeve të ndryshme lejoheshin të jetonin sipas besimeve të tyre madje edhe sipas sistemeve të veta ligjore. *Të krishterët dhe çifutët, të përshkruar si 'Ithtarë të Librit' në Kuran, gjetën tolerancë, siguri e liri në vendet osmane.*

Edhe ne trojet tona, nga liria, dashuria, harmonia e Perandorise Osmane me mijera shqiptare te krishtere u vrane, e qindra mijera i leshuan vendet e tyre ne drejtim te Italise. Cfare perralla dhe mashtrimi...

Megjithate ju pershendes

----------


## Besi3

*You're describing ISLAM as something worst* but what about this people below?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mm0dhky6wFk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6Uqkje02Df0

Profet of Islam is about Mercy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X3FyV_75_Bw&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H-W_al7x0cU&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GpAOr3mIjt8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kqfr2KEURUs&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XcGq23LEGWo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RkhBYryljl0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zKKntnZAwyo&feature=related

----------


## albprofiler

> Pershendetje Ocean.
> Ky autori po flitka tamam si Harun Yahya. I kam shkruar shume here ketij autori (Harun Jahjas) dhe i kam bere shume pyetje perse e kontradikton Kuranin, *kurre* nuk kam marrur pergjigje. Veb-faqja e tij eshte e bazuar 99% ne mite dhe bazohet vetem ne ato vargje te 'zbritura' ne Meke.
> 
> http://www.harunyahya.com/
> 
> Ky eshte shembulli tipik i myslimanit te moderuar
> 
> http://api.fmanager.net/api_v1/produ...&objectId=3393
> 
> ...


Ti ende nuk paske ndryshuar asgje.

Le ta kemi te kjart se te gjithe te derguarit e Zotit kane qene paqedashes por edhe mbrojtes te drejtave te tyre dhe popujve.
Shpjegomi disa gjera ti paqedashes
Si qenka e mundur simbas besimit tend se Zoti po e shkaterron Sodomen dhe Gomoren e pastaj po vjen nje Zot tjeter e po reklamon vetem paqe , e ne fund te ksaj bote paska edhe parajs edhe ferr dhe i njejti zot disa krijesa po i shperblen me parajs e disa me ferr;

Nuk mundet me pas kunderthenie te Zoti , nuk ka mundesi qe Zoti ti thote Muses a.s ti (lufto) vetmbrohu se je ne rruge te drejte e ne tjetren ane t'ju thote disa pejgamberve tjere eshte e ndaluar (lufta) vetmbrojtja.

Pse po i shikoni gjerat bardh e zi gjithmone, gjithkush e din se po luftojn ndermjet vetit muslimanet njejt ka ndodh dhe po ndodh ende ne disa vende te krishtera .
Islami dhe Muhamedi a.s nuk kane garanturar se nuk do te kete lufte ndermjet muslimanve , perkundrazi kane paralajmruar se do te kete ndarje dhe shume gjakderdhje ndermjet tyre.Njejt edhe Isa a.s ka paralajmruar shume gjera çka do te behet me pasuesit e tij .
Nuk ka rrugdalje tjeter perpos qe te dalin te verteta fjalet e pejgamberve, krejt do te dalin paralajmrimet e tyre kemi qejf ne apo jo.
Edhe fjalet (paralajmrimet) e Muhamedit a;s edhe fjalet (paralajmrimet) e Ises a.s ku thojn se shume njerez do te abuzojn me emrat e tyre do te ndodhin ose veçse kane ndodh. 

Fete duhet te gjykohen ne nje menyre tjeter e jo si po beni ju , veprimet e afganistanezve ,iranianve , irakezve etj ,etj nuk jane gjithmone veprime te muslimanve te vertet , shumica e veprave te tyre jane kunder islamit .

Edhe perandorite e krishtera kane bere krime ne njerez dhe ende po bejn por kjo nuk e ben fene krishtere fe te dhunes .
Nuk eshte vetem perandoria osmane qe na ka roberuar sa e sa agresora i kemi pas ne ne kto troje.
Ne shumicen e rasteve perandorve as qe ju ka interesuar aç shume feja, ata kane menduar vetem ne perfitimet pozitat e tyre edhe sot eshte e njejta gje.

Eshte e vertet se Kurani dhe te gjithe pejgamberet kane urdheruar qe te luftohen pabesimtaret . Mos i kuptoni edhe ju vargjet e Kuranit sikur qe i lexojn extremistat literarisht.Nuk duhet te lexoni sikur exremistat disa vargje nga librat e shenjte e disa jo .

Eshte vertet shume e madhe qe Zoti ka thene se besimtaret duhet te luftojn kunder pabesimtarve por nuk ka thene edhe luftoni me shpata apo me arme.
Pabesimtar kemi qene edhe vete apo edhe sot jemi ne njefare menyre , Kurani dhe Muhamedi a.s na ka urdheruar qe ma se pari te luftojm kunder pabesimit ne vetat  tona. Kur nuk duhet te ndalet lufta (xhihadi normalisht perkthehet perpjekje) kunder pabesimit .

MIREMBETSH.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ti ende nuk paske ndryshuar asgje.
> 
> Le ta kemi te kjart se te gjithe te derguarit e Zotit kane qene paqedashes por edhe mbrojtes te drejtave te tyre dhe popujve.
> Shpjegomi disa gjera ti paqedashes


Une mund te ndryshoj, une mund te them se islami eshte fe e paqes, se Al-Kaida e ka kidnapuar islamin dhe se nuk kane justifikim ne islam, mua asgje nuk me kushton qe ta them, edhepse nuk kam ndonje pozite, por e kunderta eshte e vertete...

Muhamedi ne Kuran dhe Hadithe nuk paraqitet si njeri i paqes, por i luftes dhe terrorit. Te gjithe myslimanet pothuajse qe kane njohuri per Hadithet dhe veprimet e Muhamedit i mohojne ato te dhena dhe thone se jane te dhena jo te sakta, se ithtaret e tij i kane shpikur nga injoranca etj., e ne fakt pa Hadithe nuk ka islam. Ai eshte islami burimor.
Ne kohen e Dhiates se Vjeter ka qene periudha kur Zoti e ka konfrontu paganizmin me force, por vetem brenda Izraelit dhe i ka zhdukur ato fise qe kane qene tejet te devijuara dhe qe kane sulmuar popullin e Tij. Nuk ka qene lufte per pushtimin e krejt botes dhe qe hebrenjte ta dominonin krejt boten. Eshte teme e gjere kjo...




> Si qenka e mundur simbas besimit tend se Zoti po e shkaterron Sodomen dhe Gomoren e pastaj po vjen nje Zot tjeter e po reklamon vetem paqe , e ne fund te ksaj bote paska edhe parajs edhe ferr dhe i njejti zot disa krijesa po i shperblen me parajs e disa me ferr;


Sodoma dhe Gomora kane qene qytete te degjeneruara ne homoseksualizem, ne mekate. Mekati te qon ne vdekje.
Ne krishterim nuk eshte Zoti qe te dergon ne ferr. Ne krishterim eshte vet njeriu qe zgjedh ferrin (duke mos besuar Jezusin). Ne Islam eshte tjeterqysh, Kurani thote vet se disa njerez jane te krijuar nga Allahu per ne ferr dhe se Allahu e ka paracaktuar qe para krijimit krejt ngjarjet.




> Nuk mundet me pas kunderthenie te Zoti , nuk ka mundesi qe Zoti ti thote Muses a.s ti (lufto) vetmbrohu se je ne rruge te drejte e ne tjetren ane t'ju thote disa pejgamberve tjere eshte e ndaluar (lufta) vetmbrojtja.


E spjegova me lart pak edhe kete...




> Pse po i shikoni gjerat bardh e zi gjithmone, gjithkush e din se po luftojn ndermjet vetit muslimanet njejt ka ndodh dhe po ndodh ende ne disa vende te krishtera .


Te krishteret e kane te ndaluar t'i luftojne te tjeret, e aq me pak te bejne lufte ndermjet vet.




> Islami dhe Muhamedi a.s nuk kane garanturar se nuk do te kete lufte ndermjet muslimanve , perkundrazi kane paralajmruar se do te kete ndarje dhe shume gjakderdhje ndermjet tyre.Njejt edhe Isa a.s ka paralajmruar shume gjera çka do te behet me pasuesit e tij .


Muhamedi (sa di une, nese ke argument per te kunderten ofroje) nuk ka thene se do te kete lufte ndermjet myslimaneve, por vetem se myslimanet do te ndahen ne sekte dhe tarikate, perkatesisht ne 73 dhe qe vetem njera do te shkoje ne xhenet.




> Fete duhet te gjykohen ne nje menyre tjeter e jo si po beni ju , veprimet e afganistanezve ,iranianve , irakezve etj ,etj nuk jane gjithmone veprime te muslimanve te vertet , shumica e veprave te tyre jane kunder islamit .


Une them se fete dhe librat fetare duhet te gjykohen ne ate cfare permbajne, ne ate sesi ishte p.sh. krishterimi Biblik, dishepujt e pare. Nese duam ta gjykojme islamin duhet te shikojme shkrimet e kesaj feje dhe veprimet e myslimaneve te hershem, nese myslimanet e hershem i kane vrare te gjithe ata qe nuk e kane besuar islamin nuk ka mundesi qe islami te jete fe e paqes. Nese duhet ta gjykojme krishterimin duhet te shikojme se cfare veprime kane bere dishepujt e tij te pare, krishterimi i hershem.




> Edhe perandorite e krishtera kane bere krime ne njerez dhe ende po bejn por kjo nuk e ben fene krishtere fe te dhunes .
> Nuk eshte vetem perandoria osmane qe na ka roberuar sa e sa agresora i kemi pas ne ne kto troje.


Krishterimi nuk eshte perandori e as ideologji sic eshte islami, Jezusi nuk u tha dishepujve te tij shkoni vritni te gjithe ata qe nuk e besojne dhe kete nuk e ka predikuar. Ne krishterim denimi vjen vetem ne boten tjeter. Ne islam nese je jo-mysliman denohesh edhe ne kete bote, eshte ajo qe Muhamedi ka predikuar ne Medine kur kishte forcen e mjaftueshme.




> Ne shumicen e rasteve perandorve as qe ju ka interesuar aç shume feja, ata kane menduar vetem ne perfitimet pozitat e tyre edhe sot eshte e njejta gje.


Me kete pajtohem, as Spanjolleve nuk u ka interesuar kur kane shkuar ne Ameriken Latine qe ta perhapin krishterimin, por per pasuri, per ari. Kryqin e perdornin si politike. As Serbeve nuk u ka interesuar krishterimi kur masakronin njerzit ne Bosnje dhe Kosove, por qe ta impononin zoterimin e tyre.




> Eshte e vertet se Kurani dhe te gjithe pejgamberet kane urdheruar qe te luftohen pabesimtaret . Mos i kuptoni edhe ju vargjet e Kuranit sikur qe i lexojn extremistat literarisht.Nuk duhet te lexoni sikur exremistat disa vargje nga librat e shenjte e disa jo .


Jo te gjithe, ne Bibel jane urdheruar vetem qe te zhduken vetem ata popuj te devijuar, hebrenjte ishin miqe me shume popuj pagane, si p.sh. me egjiptasit edhepse njera pale ka qene monoteiste, tjetra politeiste dhe kane pasur marredhenie tregtare. P.sh. ne nje kohe hebrenjte kane jetuar ne Babiloni (Irak) dhe atje nuk kane vrare paganet, por ka pasur bashkejetese.
Myslimanet e pare, shoket e Muhamedit i kane kuptuar ato tekstualisht, pra ne kuptim te drejteperdrejt. Edhe Al-Kaida sot, sulltanet dje i kuptojne tekstualisht dhe i kane kuptuar tekstualisht. Ata thone se po deshirojne ta krijojne Kalifatin dhe justifikohen ne shkrimet islamike.




> Eshte vertet shume e madhe qe Zoti ka thene se besimtaret duhet te luftojn kunder pabesimtarve por nuk ka thene edhe luftoni me shpata apo me arme.


E si i kane luftuar khalifati, me shpate apo me cfare?!. Mos thuaj Zoti se Perendia kurre nuk do te urdheronte qe te vriten te gjithe ata qe nuk i besojne pretendimet e Muhamedit, cfare 'perendie' do te ishte ai nese ia imponon nje njeri si Muhamedi njerezimit, por thuaj se feja islame na urdheron qe t'i luftojme pabesimtaret dhe se profeti jone Muhamedi na ka urdheruar. Zoti nuk e urdheron asnje njeri qe te mos marre miq te krishteret (sic urdherohet ne Kuran), se kjo do te ishte kontradikte.




> Pabesimtar kemi qene edhe vete apo edhe sot jemi ne njefare menyre , Kurani dhe Muhamedi a.s na ka urdheruar qe ma se pari te luftojm kunder pabesimit ne vetat  tona. Kur nuk duhet te ndalet lufta (xhihadi normalisht perkthehet perpjekje) kunder pabesimit .
> 
> MIREMBETSH.


GJithashtu Muhamedi ka thene qe ai qe e beson islamin, lufton kunder jo-myslimaneve me te gjitha mjetet, me pasuri dhe me vetveten e tyre. Kjo gjithmone ka qene keshtu.

Te pershendes

----------


## Besi3

> GJithashtu Muhamedi ka thene qe ai qe e beson islamin, lufton kunder jo-myslimaneve me te gjitha mjetet, me pasuri dhe me vetveten e tyre. Kjo gjithmone ka qene keshtu.


Nuk ka Argument Pere kete se ka thene Muhammedi a.s keshtu: (Antaret kan shume te drejt per te te quajt Shpifes), me te vertet me vie keq per ty, po mban nje nickname me pesh, Largoje kete nickname se vertet je duke E Ule Posht Shume...

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nuk ka Argument Pere kete se ka thene Muhammedi a.s keshtu: (Antaret kan shume te drejt per te te quajt Shpifes), ...


Bukhari:V1B2N25 "Allah's Apostle was asked, 'What is the best deed?' He replied, *'To believe in Allah and His Apostle Muhammad*.' The questioner then asked, 'What is the next best in goodness?' He replied, 'To *participate in Jihad, religious fighting in Allah's Cause*.'" 

Qur'an:9:111 "Allah has purchased the believers, *their lives* and their goods. For them (in return) is the Garden (of Paradise). They fight in Allah's Cause, _and they slay and are slain; they kill and are killed_." 

Per cka po flitet ketu, mos po flitet per paqe e dashuri. Fjala 'vrasje' dhe 'paqe' jane krejt te kunderta sa e di une...

Tabari VIII:141 "The battle cry of the Companions of the Messenger of Allah that night was: *'Kill! Kill! Kill*!'"

Mos genjeni se Muhamedi nuk ka vrare gra...

Tabari VIII:181 "The Messenger *ordered six men and four women to be assassinated*. One of these women was Hind, who swore allegiance and became a Muslim."

Pershendetje Besi por ne nuk duhet te bazohemi shume ne emocione por ne fakte e argumente, gjithashtu edhe ne shkrimet islamike.

----------


## Besi3

> Bukhari:V1B2N25 "Allah's Apostle was asked, 'What is the best deed?' He replied, 'To believe in Allah and His Apostle Muhammad.' The questioner then asked, 'What is the next best in goodness?' He replied, 'To participate in Jihad, religious fighting in Allah's Cause.'" 
> 
> Qur'an:9:111 "Allah has purchased the believers, their lives and their goods. For them (in return) is the Garden (of Paradise). They fight in Allah's Cause, and they slay and are slain; they kill and are killed." 
> 
> Per cka po flitet ketu, mos po flitet per paqe e dashuri. Fjala 'vrasje' dhe 'paqe' jane krejt te kunderta sa e di une...
> 
> Tabari VIII:141 "The battle cry of the Companions of the Messenger of Allah that night was: 'Kill! Kill! Kill!'"
> 
> Mos genjeni se Muhamedi nuk ka vrare gra...
> ...


Un i kam te gjitha Koleksionet e Haditheve dhe nuk eshte e vertet Qe keto hadithe qe i thua ti jan te sakta, ne Asnjeren hadith qe ke sjeLL nuk eshte emri i Sahabiut qe e transmeton hadithin, Te pershendes

Dhe te uroj Genjeshtra te kendshme

----------


## mesia4ever

> Un i kam te gjitha Koleksionet e Haditheve dhe nuk eshte e vertet Qe keto hadithe qe i thua ti jan te sakta, ne Asnjeren hadith qe ke sjeLL nuk eshte emri i Sahabiut qe e transmeton hadithin, Te pershendes
> 
> Dhe te uroj Genjeshtra te kendshme


A e ke at Hadithin qe gjendet ne Buhariu ku Muhamedi citohet duke thene se ka dale fitimtar me terror, sic urdherohet ne Kuran qe t'i terrorizoje jo-myslimanet. Pasi i paske ato koleksione, gjema kete hadith ne shqip nese nuk priton. (Volumi 4, Libri 52, Numri 220).

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...i/052.sbt.html

Volume 4, Book 52, Number 220: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

Allah's Apostle said, "I have been sent with the shortest expressions bearing the widest meanings, and *I have been made victorious with terror (cast in the hearts of the enemy),* and while I was sleeping, the keys of the treasures of the world were brought to me and put in my hand." Abu Huraira added: Allah's Apostle has left the world and now you, people, are bringing out those treasures (i.e. the Prophet did not benefit by them). 

...perderisa ishte duke fjetur i erdhen pasurite e botes. (profeti nuk ka perfituar nga to, vetem 20%-shin, perfshire gra te bukura).

Cezara ne kohen e Muhamedit?! Nuk ka pasur Cezare ne kohen e Muhamedit, ajo ka qene Perandoria Bizantine.

Volume 4, Book 52, Number 267: 
Narrated Abu Huraira: 

The Prophet said, "Khosrau will be ruined, and there will be no Khosrau after him, and Caesar will surely be ruined and there will be no Caesar after him, and you will spend their treasures in Allah's Cause." He called, "*War is deceit'*.

----------


## Besi3

*Sahihul Buhari: Volumi 4 Libri 52 Hadithi 220*
Transmeton Ebu Malik, nje Beduin erdhi dhe urinoi ne oborrin e xhamis, shoket e Profetit a.s e kapen, ndersa profeti a.s ju pergjegj duke ju thene lirone ndersa ne vendin ku urinoi lageni me nje kove uje, Dhe pasta tha: Ju keni ardh ti lehtesoni punet, jo per ti veshtersu ato.

Ky eshte Hadithi qe kerkove.
Un nuk e di Ti ku i merr keto Hadithe.

Ndersa hsdithi me Posht nuk gjendet askund.*Te tregoj se si eshte nje Hadith.*
Keshtu duket nje hadith i VerteT.

*Maliku ka thënë se e ka njoftuar Zejd b. Eslemi, këtë A’ta b. Jesari, këtë e ka
njoftuar Ebu Se’id el-Hudriu, i cili ka thënë se e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin s.a.v.s.
duke thënë:*
"Kur njeriu e pranon Islamin dhe kur detyrimin Islam e kryen në mënyrë të sinqertë,
Allahu xh.sh. do t’ia falë të gjitha veprat e këqia të cilat i ka punuar, e pastaj do ta
shpërblejë me shpërblimin përkatës. Veprat e mira shpërblehen me dhjetë shpërblime, e bile edhe deri në shtatëqind herë, kurse vepra e keqe dënohet vetëm aq sa i përgjigjet, po qe se Allahu edhe atë nuk e falë."

ju pershendes

----------


## mesia4ever

Une e marr nga kjo veb faqe. Kjo veb faqe eshte islamike. (ne shqip nuk ekzistojne keto hadithe ne internet, pak ka te perkthyera)

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamentals/hadithsunnah/

perkatesisht nga ketu...

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...i/052.sbt.html

http://www.derafsh-kaviyani.com/engl...onofpeace.html

Gjithashtu shiko

We set out in the company of Allah's Apostle on the day (of the battle) of Hunain. When we faced the enemy, the Muslims retreated and I saw a pagan throwing himself over a Muslim. I turned around and came upon him from behind and hit him on the shoulder with the sword He (i.e. the pagan) came towards me and seized me so violently that I felt as if it were death itself, but death overtook him and he released me. I followed 'Umar bin Al Khattab and asked (him), "What is wrong with the people (fleeing)?" He replied, "This is the Will of Allah," After the people returned, the Prophet sat and said, "*Anyone who has killed an enemy and has a proof of that, will posses his spoils*." I got up and said, "Who will be a witness for me?" and then sat down. Bukhari 4:53:370    

(me fjale te tjera, vritni armiqte e mi, une (Muhamedi) do ju bej te pasur)

Shiko mos ke bere ndonje gabim, ose eshte gabim ne renditje ne ate perkthim qe e ke ti. Edhe veb faqet islamike gjendet kjo veb faqe qe e dhashe me lart.

http://www.uga.edu/islam/hadith.html#hadith


Kerko automatikisht ne kete veb... dhe shkruaje fjalen 'terror', ai hadith nuk gjendet tek Buhariu por edhe tek Muslimi eh si eshte e mundur qe nuk e ke gjetur?!

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/reference/searchhadith.html

Book 004, Number 1062: 
Abu Huraira reported that the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon hlmg) said: I have been given superiority over the other prophets in six respects: I have been given words which are concise but comprehensive in meaning; *I have been helped by terror (in the hearts of enemies):* spoils have been made lawful to me: the earth has been made for me clean and a place of worship; I have been sent to all mankind and the line of prophets is closed with me.


Shiko gjithashtu ketu. Megjithese renditet ne numrin 273, ndoshta eshte gabim renditja, spo di?!

http://hadith.al-islam.com/bayan/

http://hadith.al-islam.com/bayan/dis...ang=eng&ID=273

Abu Hurairah, may Allah be pleased with him, reported: 
The Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) said: I have been given superiority over the other prophets in six respects: I have been given words which are concise but comprehensive in meaning; _I have gained victory by terror (in the hearts of enemies): spoils have been made lawful to me_; the earth has been made for me clean and a place of worship; I have been sent to all mankind; and the line of prophets is closed with me.

----------


## Besi3

SahihuL Buhari eshte i perkthyer ne shqip... Ske nevoj me sjeLL Hadithe ne Anglisht

Shikoj Hadithet e tua Askund nuk i ke TransmetuesiT.

----------


## albprofiler

> Une e marr nga kjo veb faqe. Kjo veb faqe eshte islamike. (ne shqip nuk ekzistojne keto hadithe ne internet, pak ka te perkthyera)
> 
> http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamentals/hadithsunnah/
> 
> perkatesisht nga ketu...
> 
> http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...i/052.sbt.html
> 
> http://www.derafsh-kaviyani.com/engl...onofpeace.html
> ...


Kurgjo nuk jane kto hadithe ne krahasim me disa tjera .

E kam thene qe disa here se ka hadithe te rrejshme , ka edhe hadithe qe nuk i kane shpjeguar si duhet.

Ka hadithe qe thuhet se Muhamedi a.s ka urdheruar qe te vriten me gra e femije te nje fisi.

Nuk existon asnje ligj ne islam se gjithsesi duhet t'ju besojm krejt  haditheve qe i kane mbledhur kompiluesit e tyre, perkundrazi ne muslimanet  jemi te obliguar qe te mos beojm qorrazi (nuk po me interesojn se çka kane bere apo bejn lloj lloj budalle ne lindjen e mesme)

Krejt kto hadithe çka jane te ktij lloji jane te falsifikuara nga diktatoret qe kane ardhur mbas disa dekadave te shpernguljes se Muhamedit a.s ne boten tjeter.

Ka hadithe qe shume pjestar te familjes se Muhamedit a.s ja bejn pabesimtar perfshire edhe prinderit e tij kurse diktatoret ma te medhaj i bejn heroj.Keshtu ndodh kur ata kompilues te haditheve nga friga apo egoja e tyre kane vepruar per qejfe dhe politika te diktatorve.
Diktatoret emevit dhe abasid (edhe ata kinse kane qene shoke (sahab )gjithmone jane munduar ta vejn Muhamedin a.s barazi me disa shoke (sahab) te tij , shoket (sahabet)e Muhamedit a.s i kane pas prinderit pabesimtar edhe Muhamedi ashtu i ka pas etj etj.

Nga frika dhe egoja e disa kompiluesve te haditheve asnjeher nuk eshte degjuar kritike ndaj diktatorve emevite dhe abasid.
Dinastite emevite dhe abaside kane ardh ne pushtet tri dekada pas Muhamedit a;s , shumica e haditheve te rrejshme kane dal ne kohe te tyre , kto dy familje kane keqperdorur islamin per pozita te tyre , i kane vrare shume pjesetare te familjes se Muhamedit a.s veçse me marr pushtet

Disa diktator kane vrare dhe terrorizuar kundershtaret e tyre shumica e tyre edhe musliman prandaj edhe ju kane nevojitur hadithe te rrejshme per veprat e tyre.

Po e perseris edhe nje here gjeje nje ligj ne islam ku thuhet se librat e disa kompiluesve te haditheve patjeter  duhet te merren si te verteta sidomos krejt çka shkruhet ne ato libra.

Islamin e vertet e gjeni ma se shumti tek ato hadithe ku transmeton familja e Muhamedit a.s ,  shiqoj me dyshim te gjitha ato hadithe nga ata qe kane qene bashke me diktatoret emevit dhe abasid.

Islami ka qene dhe eshte fe e paqes , shumica e muslimanve çka jene bere eshte se islami dhe muslimanet e vertet i kane pervetsuar me paqe zemrat e tyre.

Ne fe nuk ka dhune thote Allahu i madherishem ne Kuran.

Mirembetsh

----------


## mesia4ever

> SahihuL Buhari eshte i perkthyer ne shqip... Ske nevoj me sjeLL Hadithe ne Anglisht
> 
> Shikoj Hadithet e tua Askund nuk i ke TransmetuesiT.


Mire, a mund te me gjesh hadithe qe jane ne veb faqe, p.sh. krejt Hadithet e Buhariut, Muslimit. Kam kerkuar ne Google, por nuk kam mundur t'i gjej.

Te mia?! Une ende nuk kam filluar te shkruaj Hadithe, por besoj ne te ardhmen!!!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Kurgjo nuk jane kto hadithe ne krahasim me disa tjera .
> 
> E kam thene qe disa here se ka hadithe te rrejshme , ka edhe hadithe qe nuk i kane shpjeguar si duhet.
> 
> Ka hadithe qe thuhet se Muhamedi a.s ka urdheruar qe te vriten me gra e femije te nje fisi.
> 
> Nuk existon asnje ligj ne islam se gjithsesi duhet t'ju besojm krejt  haditheve qe i kane mbledhur kompiluesit e tyre, perkundrazi ne muslimanet  jemi te obliguar qe te mos beojm qorrazi (nuk po me interesojn se çka kane bere apo bejn lloj lloj budalle ne lindjen e mesme)
> 
> Krejt kto hadithe çka jane te ktij lloji jane te falsifikuara nga diktatoret qe kane ardhur mbas disa dekadave te shpernguljes se Muhamedit a.s ne boten tjeter.
> ...


Me fjale te tjera edhe nese Islami na qenka 'feja e vertete', qenka korruptuar nga keto hadithe me kohe.

Por gjithashtu ne Kuran ka edhe vargje qe thirrin per dhune... Ti dhe per shume myslimane te tjere flet ky varg. Ti sipas ketij vargu je larg islamit shume...

2:85. ... *A e besoni një pjesë të librit, e tjetrën e mohoni* Ç'mund të jetë ndëshkimi ndaj atij që punon ashtu prej jush, pos poshtërim në jetën e kësaj bote, e në ditën e gjykimit ata hidhen në dënimin më të ashpër. All-llahu nuk është i pakujdesshëm ndaj asaj që veproni ju.  

E kam cekur se Islami ka evoluar nga nje fe e paqes (ne Meke ku Muhamedi nuk kishte force) dhe eshte bere kult i terrorit ne Medine (kur Muhamedi kishte forcen).

9:123.  O ju që besuat! Luftoni jobesimtarët që i keni afër jush, e le ta ndiejnë prej jush grushtin e fortë kundër tyre. E dine se All-llahu është me të devotshmit.

[3:151] *We will throw terror into the hearts of those who disbelieved*, since they set up besides GOD powerless idols. Their destiny is Hell; what a miserable abode for the transgressors!

Terrorin keta perkthyes e perkthejne 'frike' ne shqip.

[33:26] He also brought down their allies among the people of the scripture from their secure positions, *and threw terror into their hearts*. _Some of them you killed, and some you took captive_.

S'ka dhune a??? Mendo dy her.

A pe sheh qe ai hadith eshte i forte, shume bile.

----------


## albprofiler

> Me fjale te tjera edhe nese Islami na qenka 'feja e vertete', qenka korruptuar nga keto hadithe me kohe.
> 
> Por gjithashtu ne Kuran ka edhe vargje qe thirrin per dhune... Ti dhe per shume myslimane te tjere flet ky varg. Ti sipas ketij vargu je larg islamit shume...
> 
> 2:85. ... *A e besoni një pjesë të librit, e tjetrën e mohoni* Ç'mund të jetë ndëshkimi ndaj atij që punon ashtu prej jush, pos poshtërim në jetën e kësaj bote, e në ditën e gjykimit ata hidhen në dënimin më të ashpër. All-llahu nuk është i pakujdesshëm ndaj asaj që veproni ju.  
> 
> E kam cekur se Islami ka evoluar nga nje fe e paqes (ne Meke ku Muhamedi nuk kishte force) dhe eshte bere kult i terrorit ne Medine (kur Muhamedi kishte forcen).
> 
> 9:123.  O ju që besuat! Luftoni jobesimtarët që i keni afër jush, e le ta ndiejnë prej jush grushtin e fortë kundër tyre. E dine se All-llahu është me të devotshmit.
> ...


Pershendetje mesia.

Islami nuk eshte i korruptuar por jane njerezit qe korruptohen.Jane njerezit qe bejn gabime , krijojn urrejtje , jane egoista etj.etj , as muslimanet  nuk jane imun ndaj ketyre semundjeve .
Islami nuk eshte koruptuar kurr , gjithmone ka pasur njerez dhe do te kete qe jane ne rruge te drejte

Po ta bej nje pyetje te thjesht dhe ndoshta i kupton ma mire pergjigjet qe po i kerkon.

Mendo pak dhe na trego se çka ka futur Zoti im dhe i joti ne zemrat e kundershtarve te Ises a.s (Jezusit) , trego se çka ka futur ne zemren e Juda Iskariotit Zoti jone.

Nje gje çka e kam kuptuar per fete eshte se teollogjia i ka korruptuar gati te gjitha.
Shume besimtar po mundohen te mesojn per Zotin VETEM duke lexuar fjale te shkruara neper letra edhe shumicen e tyre i lexojn veçse literarisht.

teologjia eshte nje truk i vjeter i hipokrizise

----------


## Besi3

Ke Duqane "Librari Islame" aty mund ta gjesh Sahihul Buharin, mirepo edhe ne web faqe *Shqiptare* mundesh me e gjet.

----------


## eldonel

> Me fjale te tjera edhe nese Islami na qenka 'feja e vertete', qenka korruptuar nga keto hadithe me kohe.
> 
> Por gjithashtu ne Kuran ka edhe vargje qe thirrin per dhune... Ti dhe per shume myslimane te tjere flet ky varg. Ti sipas ketij vargu je larg islamit shume...
> 
> 2:85. ... *A e besoni një pjesë të librit, e tjetrën e mohoni* Ç'mund të jetë ndëshkimi ndaj atij që punon ashtu prej jush, pos poshtërim në jetën e kësaj bote, e në ditën e gjykimit ata hidhen në dënimin më të ashpër. All-llahu nuk është i pakujdesshëm ndaj asaj që veproni ju.  
> 
> E kam cekur se Islami ka evoluar nga nje fe e paqes (ne Meke ku Muhamedi nuk kishte force) dhe eshte bere kult i terrorit ne Medine (kur Muhamedi kishte forcen).
> 
> 9:123.  O ju që besuat! Luftoni jobesimtarët që i keni afër jush, e le ta ndiejnë prej jush grushtin e fortë kundër tyre. E dine se All-llahu është me të devotshmit.
> ...


E para kur ka filluar lufta dhe pse ? 
Qfare ka gjendja  e muslimaneve ne ate kohe ?
A jane detyruar muslimanet te bejne lufte ?
Lufta nuk eshte e ndaluar kur detyrohesh , po duash te thuash ti qe ne ne luft me serbin te mos kishim bere luft fare dhe me ane te dashuris me ta qlirohemi nga ta , hajde mendje hajde , mendon qe ishte dalur serbi nga Kosova me ane te dashurise apo te qendrosh ne roberi sepse liria nuk fitohet ndryshe .

----------

